# mean looking crab



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

man this is one sinister looking crab. (taken from a thread on nano-reef)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, he really does look mean ... What kind is he? And aren't most crabs not reef safe? I think that is unfortunate, as I'd love to get one...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

50seven said:


> Yeah, he really does look mean ... What kind is he? And aren't most crabs not reef safe? I think that is unfortunate, as I'd love to get one...


It wasn't my post. It turned out to be a rock crab of sorts. he got flushed. I read on several threads that most, if not all crabs can harm a reef.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

A decepticrab!!! I had one. it died


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks to me like an evil red eye crab, i had one of them in an acrylic jail i made for him but unfortunally scape..lol after a while i got him back..here is my pic no so clear but u can see is the same ..i think


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh yes most crabs are not reef safe even if they say they are..i had this emeral crab till last week and he was eating my zoas...  images dont lie..lol

Sorry about the pic quality, all my pics are taking tru the iphone


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Oh yes most crabs are not reef safe even if they say they are..i had this emeral crab till last week and he was eating my zoas...  images dont lie..lol


Ha! Caught in the act!  too bad, though...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I avoided a emerald crab because my rockwork isnt secure enough for a bulldozer...

Only crab I have are the hermits, and my acro crab (which hitchhiked on my Acro and hes cute as a button)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have hermits. There used to be a pink crab in my tank that was a hitch hiker. I knew there was something with "big feet" about because stuff was knocked over." I never did catch it and I don't know what happened to it. might have perished in a rock?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have one of those in my tank. We have a love/hate relationship  
He's really very cool and doesn't seem to harm any livestock, but he's making his hole in the rock bigger as he grows and it's structural 
I've tried to trap him, so I can let him take his chances in my fowlr puffer tank, but he evades all traps...



PACMAN said:


> man this is one sinister looking crab. (taken from a thread on nano-reef)


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Awww, he might have a sweet personality.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, mine isn't sweet. He sits in his rock cave glaring at me and I swear he's saying "Eff you, lady, you can't get me!".

=characinfan;149786]Awww, he might have a sweet personality.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> LOL, mine isn't sweet. He sits in his rock cave glaring at me and I swear he's saying "Eff you, lady, you can't get me!".


lol what a jerk!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol they dont know better, animal instincts


----------

